# Loud Maxima Airpump



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

I got a free airpump as part of a setup recently and the maxima airpump is pretty loud. Is there anything I can replace to make it quieter or should I just chuck it and get a new one? It's super old and says july 2000 on the bottom of it.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I got 5 air pumps at the auction that look to be 10 years+ old. They are all really loud, and i am forking over some coin for a big air pump. Maxima is a vibrator pump. the motor is probably worn out by now. There is a kit that you can buy to fix maxima pumps but as far as i know it only contains new bladders and screws. Nothing to do with the motor. 

I would get a new one if i were you.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One thing you may improve noise is to allow the air to bleed. I.e., you let the pump push as much air as it is designed for. You control the air to your tank but bleed air off another air stone. Then will stretch the life of the diaphragm as well.


----------

